# GROUP BUY: EUROJET RACING JETTA GLI TURBO-BACK EXHAUSTS!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Dear Group Buy Lovers,
Savings...savings...savings! If any of you MK5 Jetta junkies have been entertaining the idea of getting a full stainless 3" turbo-back exhaust system for your cars, but couldn't muster up all the cash, now is the time! For a limited time and while supplies last, MJM Autohaus (http://www.mjmautohaus.com) is offering great pricing with FREE SHIPPING with it's Eurojet Racing 3" Turbo-Back Exhaust Systems for the MK5 Jetta 2.0L FSIs!
Did we say group buy? Yes, we did, but unlike many other group buys, these systems ship WHEN YOUR ORDER IS PLACED! No waiting around, ladies and gentlemen - THESE SYSTEMS ARE ON THE SHELVES AND IN STOCK here at MJM! Only a limited amount of systems will be available on this offer, so don't saw logs (that means "DON'T SLEEP!)...
*DETAILS**:*
The Eurojet 3" Turbo-Back Exhaust Systems are lightweight systems made of of a T304 stainless steel construction with over 20 precision TIG welds, a stunning polished finish, CNC mandrel bends, and laser cut flanges. All systems feature a metallic catalytic converter from one of the top substrate manufacturers and fabricating companies in the country and is designed, assembled, and welded at the Eurojet Racing's facility in Arizona. Each muffler is 3” in inner diameter without any internal baffles or restrictions.
*SHIPPING**:*
All systems are in stock and ready to ship. Shipping will be via UPS Ground unless otherwise specified. Ground orders will ship in 1-3 business days.
*HOW TO ORDER**:*
We accept Visa, Mastercard, Discover, American Express, or Paypal through our 100% secure and encrypted website.
To order this system for $974.95 with free shipping, simply click the link HERE to complete your order.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

awsome deal.... i always wanted a gli, but will there be any sale 4 the gti in the near future?


----------



## GLI STER (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (wale)*

Great deal!! Any sound clips?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

EUROJET


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

the post says laser cut flanges but your web site says waterjet cut flanges. whats the deal lol


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (wunderman4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wunderman4* »_the post says laser cut flanges but your web site says waterjet cut flanges. whats the deal lol

Please pardon the typo. They're water-jet.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

how about a GTI group buy?


----------



## speedgraphic (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you have any links to sound/video of the system installed? If I remember correctly, Eurojet made one of the very few systems that sounded like it was worth installing.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I just noticed thats a pic of a GTI system.


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: GROUP BUY: EUROJET RACING JETTA GLI TURBO-BACK EXHAUSTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

This exhaust looks pretty awesome, great price... but how are the numbers on it? Anyone got a dyno from stock to exhaust or from Stage I to Stage II??


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: GROUP BUY: EUROJET RACING JETTA GLI TURBO-BACK EXHAUSTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

Sound clip for the MKV GTI:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOWiDB45lmA


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

Just purchased one for my sister







Thanks for the good deal guys!


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

When do you guys ship out after an order? I'm so excited I could scream! 
<--Staulkor's sister


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_When do you guys ship out after an order? I'm so excited I could scream! 
<--Staulkor's sister

Orders are shipped in the order that they are received.


----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do you ship to canada? I`m in Winnipeg MB


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

To run this set up do you have to run any programing.. I have apr 93 right now...alos I want to see some dyno #s


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (cerny76)*

Will you guys accept my left leg for payment on one of these?
I want one.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (cerny76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_how about a GTI group buy?









Unfortunately, the good lads at Eurojet have only authorized a Group Buy on the GLI systems at this time.

_Quote, originally posted by *olegg* »_Do you ship to canada? I`m in Winnipeg MB

On a daily basis. Upon checking out on our site, Canadian shipping will be posted. For an exhaust, though, I recommend calling for 'accurate' shipping rates to addresses North of the border. 

_Quote, originally posted by *cerny76* »_To run this set up do you have to run any programing.. I have apr 93 right now...alos I want to see some dyno #s

No special software is necessary to run this exhaust.


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Will I have any problems with emmissions with this exhaust?


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: GROUP BUY: EUROJET RACING JETTA GLI TURBO-BACK EXHAUSTS! (neoletrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neoletrix* »_... but how are the numbers on it? Anyone got a dyno from stock to exhaust or from Stage I to Stage II??

Bump looking for same info...


----------



## gimpshift (Jun 5, 2008)

sweet i was looking into this exhaust!! i'll be ordering it soon.


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: GROUP BUY: EUROJET RACING JETTA GLI TURBO-BACK EXHAUSTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

do you have any info on how many are left? i want one but i need to get the cash first -.-


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GROUP BUY: EUROJET RACING JETTA GLI TURBO-BACK EXHAUSTS! (joevw007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joevw007* »_do you have any info on how many are left? i want one but i need to get the cash first -.-









Less than half a dozen left.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GROUP BUY: EUROJET RACING JETTA GLI TURBO-BACK EXHAUSTS! (MJM Autohaus)*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: GROUP BUY: EUROJET RACING JETTA GLI TURBO-BACK EXHAUSTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

All IMs responded to.


----------

